# 200sx Short Shifter



## chibi.penguin85 (Aug 15, 2007)

I found this on ebay eBay Motors: 91-99 NISSAN SENTRA 95-01 200SX NISMO JDM SHORT SHIFTER (item 160148432858 end time Aug-23-07 18:28:27 PDT) and was wondering if anyone has one or is it one of those "to good to be true deals"


----------



## DirtyGeoffroe (Nov 10, 2007)

That looks sweet, let me know how it is if you buy it.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

stay away from it. it is as much a genuine nismo product as the "nismo" seats you see on ebay. a shofter is one product where you want to buy from a reputable company. do a search on ebay shifters and what they do, i've posted my experience atleast 10 times.


----------



## DirtyGeoffroe (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea... that's a knock off... The real only option you have now is a B&M SS. Pace setter stopped making them now also. So B&M is the way to go and well worth the price.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

A NISMO JDM shifter?

The description mentions BMW. 
I don't think nissan, JDM, and BMW work together to make a short throw shifter.



I recommend the B&M shifter from a regular online store. 

I really like mine.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I got a b & m short shifter for my se-r and I absolutely love it. Buy from another site, i got mine from summitracing.com. B&M is definitly the way to go if you want a short shifter!


----------

